# Double Rainbow



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2007)

Double rainbow in Phoenix, AZ:

[video=youtube;ZmVuO-qQOn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmVuO-qQOn8[/video]


----------

